# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  В сети Tor наблюдается серьёзная перегрузка

## CyberWriter

Нагрузка на анонимную сеть Tor продолжает расти по экспоненте и уже достигла 2.5 млн активных пользователей (10 августа было 500 тысяч, а в конце августа 1.4 млн). В настоящее время сеть уже вплотную приблизилась к верхней планке её аппаратных и программных возможностей, последние дни наблюдается заметный рост задержек на обработку запросов, некоторые шлюзы перестают справляться с наплывом соединений.
Как и предполагалось, причиной роста трафика является ботнет, использующий Tor для обмена управляющими запросами. Заблокировать аномальный трафик от ботнета не представляется возможным, так как его активность аналогична рекомендованному стабильному выпуску клиента Tor.
В связи с этим разработчики Tor рекомендуют пользователям перейти на Tor 0.2.4.17-rc и ожидаемый сегодня экспериментальный выпуск Tor Browser 2.4.17, в которых включена поддержка нового метода установки соединений NTor, предоставляющего более высокий уровень безопасности в сочетании с меньшей нагрузкой на обработку запросов. Старый метод TAP требует выполнения достаточно ресурсоёмких операций с публичными ключами, что приводит к полной нагрузке на CPU на шлюзах.
Шлюзы не справляются и отвергают запросы, что приводит к лавинообразному росту повторных попыток. NTor избавлен от недостатков TAP и выставлен как более приоритетный метод, что позволяет обрабатывать запросы от клиентов с поддержкой NTor в первую очередь, откладывая запросы от старых клиентов и в том числе от ботнета.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Татарин

Это было весьма предсказуемо. Еще месяц назад, когда появился Сноуден - стало интересно, кому это нужно? Qui prodest, так сказать. Ничего ведь особо нового он не сказал. Раздували больше, чем есть есть по смыслу. Факты, конечно, неприятные, но далеко не новость и тем более не так громко обсуждаемая.

Понятнее стало, когда в сети пошла активная пропаганда Tor, хотя когда-то я собирал информацию о ней по крупицам. Сейчас - качай и устанавливай на здоровье, хоть промежуточным, хоть конечным узлом, хоть просто "курьером". В свете событий в европе, когда показали, что Tor сам по себе не панацея, есть весьма и весьма вероятность, что некие "условные" спецслужбы поднаторели в контроле Tor сетей и хотят втихую пересадить на них тех, кому есть что скрывать (а кто безгрешен...)

Где-то в районе зимы пошла дикая чистка дип-нета (torrent доменов и иже с ним) с неугодным и противозаконным содержанием. Конечно, по отдельности - бред параноика, но в сумме...

----------

